# Forum members son killed in Afganistan..



## Laura (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont know if she is still a member. Anja Buffalo.. she was.. I met her here.. She has had a hard time the past few years.. and now her oldest son.. who was serving.. will not be coming home they way she wanted.. 
He was due home soon, but not this way. 
I dont have details.. her facebook page is full of posts.. condolances. 
Her worst nightmare...


----------



## terryo (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG! Laura. I can't believe this. I'm can't stop crying. I first met her when I joined 4 years ago. She is more active on other forums. This is the worst thing that could happen to any mother......I know.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Sad..


----------



## Kristina (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my god...

I have always grieved for our lost soldiers.

I almost became a soldier, but was unable due to health reasons. Many times I have felt I was never worthy. I'm just not selfless enough.

Words cannot express the grief I feel for our fallen son. Words cannot express my gratitude for the sacrifice that keeps me free. For the mother, sister, brother, child that lost their own, my grief is not sufficient. For the continued freedom and democracy of this glorious country, I cannot express how indebted I, my children, and my children's children will forever be,

Thank you America's son, our child. Your sacrifice will never be forgotten.


----------



## turtletania (Mar 9, 2011)

I know I speak for many... but my condolences and thoughts go with her too. It is such sad news.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh wow! I remember how proud she was of him going. Your right, too when you said the last few years haven't been the best for her. I just fully imagine all the pain and suffering she is going thru.


This was the post I was thinking of...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-My-Scout#axzz1GAf0TLV2


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness that's horrible. I will be sure to keep her & her family in my prayers, this has got to be a difficult time for them.


----------



## Laura (Mar 9, 2011)

She is flying to DOver Airforce base to see him come home, early fri morning....
I still dont know any details.. and see nothing in the news...


----------



## Angi (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh..this is too awful. I am so so sorry


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 10, 2011)

I will keep her and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Isa (Mar 10, 2011)

O no! I am so sorry to here about Anja's son  That is so horrible. Her son, her and her family are in my thoughts and prayers. RIP


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 10, 2011)

He got trained at Fort Knox, Kentucky, same place I got trained at, however he is in a Combat MOS (military occupational specialty). He would see front line combat nearly his entire career as that job. It is extremely brave for someone to join the Army now, and pick that job, especially when we are fighting a very difficult war in Afghanistan. I do have lost friends and fellow Army brothers and sisters. My heart goes out to the family. His ultimate sacrifice will not go forgotten. Because of the sacrifice that he and so many others before him have made, the American people are able to live in a free world. I will soon follow his foot steps and be sent to Afghanistan, and I will make sure the Taliban can not do this to anyone else. No more mothers need to lose their son's in battle.


----------



## Missy (Mar 10, 2011)

My heart and prayers goes out to the family. This is my worst nightmare, both my kids are deployed.


----------



## Greg Knoell (Mar 10, 2011)

I met AJ years ago and she is a fantastic person, I am so shocked for her loss. She ALWAYS proudly spoke about her son's service. Our hearts and prayers are with you Anja.


----------



## Laura (Mar 10, 2011)

His name didnt come up in google yesterday.. today.. its all over...He was ONLY 20.. 
http://www.newschannel5.com/story/14229143/fort-campbell-soldier-killed-in-afghanistan


----------



## Candy (Mar 10, 2011)

spikethebest said:


> He got trained at Fort Knox, Kentucky, same place I got trained at, however he is in a Combat MOS (military occupational specialty). He would see front line combat nearly his entire career as that job. It is extremely brave for someone to join the Army now, and pick that job, especially when we are fighting a very difficult war in Afghanistan. I do have lost friends and fellow Army brothers and sisters. My heart goes out to the family. His ultimate sacrifice will not go forgotten. Because of the sacrifice that he and so many others before him have made, the American people are able to live in a free world. I will soon follow his foot steps and be sent to Afghanistan, and I will make sure the Taliban can not do this to anyone else. No more mothers need to lose their son's in battle.



Cory when are you scheduled to go there? Thank you for explaining his position in the Army, I was wondering about that. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 10, 2011)

How horrible! My heart is just breaking for her...


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 10, 2011)

My Deepest Condolence.
Cory, please be careful.


----------



## Wirewehear (Mar 10, 2011)

Thats very sad. Too many people are losing their lives there. I will say a prayer for her and her family. And "Missy" another for your children that they come home to you safe and soon.


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2011)

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/03/11/6244610-soldier-killed-in-afghanistan

Pics of him 'coming home'. 
anja posted them on FB.. So Im sharing.. .


----------



## terryo (Mar 11, 2011)

There is nothing worse then this.....nothing.


----------



## Isa (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Laura,
Its breaking my heart


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=10150129409384017&oid=110460379032874

The army isnt releasing his body to the family.. yet.. why the delay? investigation? Anyway... this is a video that is posted on facebook about Loren. Anja's son who was just killed. 
hope the link works..


----------



## Isa (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Laura,
That is so sad, my eyes are still full of tears. RIP Loren.


----------

